# Just received my Poc Trabec Race



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

I just received this helmet today and I have to say, I'm very impressed. Expensive compared to most other helmets, but my melons worth it i think. Plus, it looks good too. Was wearing a Fox Flux prior to this one.


----------



## ILMTB (Dec 2, 2010)

How 'bout a shot with it on your head


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad to see I'm not the only one around here with a big noggin. :thumbsup:

Sweet helmet!


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

Nenbran said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one around here with a big noggin. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sweet helmet!


Yeah, that's one of the reasons I didn't take a picture with it on. Not only is it big, but it's also ugly lol.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I think people just want to see how high / low it sits on the head. Either way it looks hot, as in roast your brain cells hot.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

hanklr said:


> Yeah, that's one of the reasons I didn't take a picture with it on. Not only is it big, but it's also ugly lol.


Oh please.


----------



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

I really like the look of the Trabec, but I am worried that it is too heavy and hot. It seems similar to the 661 Recon and Fox Flus in design. I have always liked the the high end giro models because they have a lot less material and more vents all over the helmet. It seems like they are a lot lighter. Not sure what the acutaly weight is though.

Has anyone tried out the Xar?

I think the Xar just came out? I also wonder if the only reason the POC is more expensive is because it from the Swiss?


----------



## Shadowstep (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you happen to know your fitted hat size? I'm torn on ordering one without trying one on first.


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

Shadowstep said:


> Do you happen to know your fitted hat size? I'm torn on ordering one without trying one on first.


No, when wearing a hat, I wear flex fit. I purchased mine without trying it on first. It's gonna be hard to do that with this helmet anyway. I measured my head and used poc's size chart. Their size chart was right on. The xl fits and could even fit someone with a larger melon. It adjusts nice and is lighter then my fox flux. I didn't think my fox flux was hot and the trabec has better venting. Was out in almost 100 degree heat all day with it yesterday, and i love it.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice! I have a Fox Flux and really like it, but I've been tempted by the Trabec. Any chance we could could get a side by side shot of the the two? If you have any other thoughts of the Flux vs the Trabec it would be great to hear.


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

*fox flux and poc trabec race side by side*



kdiff said:


> Nice! I have a Fox Flux and really like it, but I've been tempted by the Trabec. Any chance we could could get a side by side shot of the the two? If you have any other thoughts of the Flux vs the Trabec it would be great to hear.


here ya go.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

hanklr said:


> here ya go.


Awesome! Thank you very much! :thumbsup:


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

i wish that was all black or at least the white part was a dark gray

how is the fit compared to your fox?


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

*fox compared to poc*



qbert2000 said:


> i wish that was all black or at least the white part was a dark gray
> 
> how is the fit compared to your fox?


there is a version like that. it's the poc trabec (non race version). i personally like the white in the back.

as far as fit, i'd say they are pretty close. i like the adjusting system better on the poc. and, i like the strap a little better as well, just because of over all quality. there is a more room to adjust with the poc, which i like.


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

That looks good - some of the other pics I saw were crazy colours, they looked a bit over the top.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks very high quality. How would you compare it with the Urge Endur-O-Matic that's similar?


----------



## cleo (Jan 16, 2008)

*"Colorful" Trabec Race Rocks!*

So... My wife was not overly thrilled with the color, but I love it... Hunter and commuting friendly!










My previous mountain biking helmet was a Fox Flux as well, and the fit of the POC is the best of any helmet I have owned (Giro Ionos is my current road lid). I am wearing a M/L (my head is 58cm (why does that seem rude?)), and it feels like a head glove (a good thing). It doesn't shift at all. The venting is also quite good, as it works great here in New Orleans (110 degrees some days with heat index).

Two issues:

1. Due to the vent placement (no center ridge), my Piko Light has a hard time getting mounted properly, and suspect a cam mount will also be tough.
2. The adjustment tabs on the straps don't lock down, so it's super easy to set up, but... If you hang it by the strap, carry it by the strap or handle in a similar manner, the straps shift. It's very easy to readjust once back on your head (probably why it's done the way it is), but it would be nice if it was a set-forget solution.

Really really happy with it!


----------



## castnblastut (Jun 8, 2008)

*Reg. vs. Race?*

Anyone know the difference between the Trabec and Trabec Race besides $ ? Weight? Both are on sale @ Hucknroll now.


----------



## cleo (Jan 16, 2008)

From AllSportProtection.com (good guys, where I got mine from):

The POC Trabec vs. The Trabec Race / What's the difference?

The difference between the POC Trabec and the POC Trabec Race is negligible and either way you are getting a top-rated piece of BMX and mountain bike protective gear from POC. The price difference is attributed to the additional aramid fibers in the EPS core of the POC Trabec Race BMX and mountain bike helmet. The POC Trabec Race contains additional aramid fiber reinforcements which allow for a stronger liner to withstand greater impacts during a crash.


----------



## hken2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I ordered the regular from Huck N Roll and can't wait to get it. If you ask me, the difference is minimal and more marketing as the race has the better color combos. Def a great deal now since we can stack the $20 coupon AND it qualifies for free shipping


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

A friend just got one and they're solid and built very well. Anybody else think they look like they were designed by Lego?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Have you ever tried a Bell helmet? Bell's fit me, Giro's do not, so curious how much like a Giro this is fit wise? I find that the Giro has a rounder shaper, whereas the Bell has a more oval shape.



cleo said:


> So... My wife was not overly thrilled with the color, but I love it... Hunter and commuting friendly!
> My previous mountain biking helmet was a Fox Flux as well, and the fit of the POC is the best of any helmet I have owned (Giro Ionos is my current road lid). I am wearing a M/L (my head is 58cm (why does that seem rude?)), and it feels like a head glove (a good thing). It doesn't shift at all. The venting is also quite good, as it works great here in New Orleans (110 degrees some days with heat index).
> 
> Two issues:
> ...


----------



## cleo (Jan 16, 2008)

I have had both, and I think Bell fits me better as well. With the hucknroll.com deals going on (6CH-1-EE2RL for the $20 off $100, free shipping, 25% off the retail cost), you should just order the POC and try it out. Their return policy is fantastic, and will even let you pay for return shipping via their site (about $7) and provide the label. But I don't think you will want to return it...


----------



## JimEG (Aug 19, 2009)

Hardcoreride41 said:


> I really like the look of the Trabec, but I am worried that it is too heavy and hot. It seems similar to the 661 Recon and Fox Flus in design. I have always liked the the high end giro models because they have a lot less material and more vents all over the helmet. It seems like they are a lot lighter. Not sure what the acutaly weight is though.
> 
> Has anyone tried out the Xar?
> 
> I think the Xar just came out? I also wonder if the only reason the POC is more expensive is because it from the Swiss?


The Xar is a very trimmed down version of the Xen. It looks like 2/3's of the material and coverage. A buddy of mine cracked his in a pretty minor crash. I don't think it is a safe helmet compared to the Xen, Flux or POC. This is just my opinion based on how pinner the Xar looks and how easily it broke.

POC : Sweden. You get what you pay for.


----------



## aidyman (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys, 
Anyone know who stocks the POC Trabec Race in the UK????

Well stuck!!!! I want one but cant friggin order one!!!! grrrr

Laters


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Reviving an old thread...regarding the fit, if you are on the border between a Med-Large and a Large-XL, which way would you go? 
Does the POC fit more like an oval or a round head shape?


----------



## cleo (Jan 16, 2008)

I had the same issue, and went for the larger size. The retention system works really well, and I've no regrets. I'm an oval, and it works for me. And remember, places like huck-n-roll and others have great return policies if the fit isn't right. If using your LBS, then no risk at all trying it on.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

cleo said:


> I had the same issue, and went for the larger size. The retention system works really well, and I've no regrets. I'm an oval, and it works for me. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatboy66 (Mar 3, 2007)

I am in the same league. I received mine today and it feels a little big for my head.

I was in between sizes and i went for the bigger one. (measure my head is 58).

If i place the helmet on my head i can flip the helmet to easy from the front to the back of my head. I wonder if i hit a tree or crash on the ground if it stays on top of my head.

I used to ride with a giro xen medium and the helmet was great. What should i do?
Accept that it is maybe not the helmet for me and return it and go for an other brand or try a size smaller?

Thanks.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

From the POC website


> UK
> 
> 2pure
> 46c Bavelaw Road
> ...


So ask your LBS to order from 2pure.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

fatboy66 said:


> I am in the same league. I received mine today and it feels a little big for my head.
> 
> I was in between sizes and i went for the bigger one. (measure my head is 58).
> 
> ...


So did you get the M/L or XL/XXL?

I'm coming from a S/M 661 Recon XC that never felt 'proper' and set high on top of my head.

Just bought a new Giro Xar in M and loving the fit. And always been curious about the POC Trabecs and been meaning to try one out.


----------



## fatboy66 (Mar 3, 2007)

eurospek said:


> So did you get the M/L or XL/XXL?
> 
> I'm coming from a S/M 661 Recon XC that never felt 'proper' and set high on top of my head.
> 
> Just bought a new Giro Xar in M and loving the fit. And always been curious about the POC Trabecs and been meaning to try one out.


Hi Eurospek. I went with the xl/xxl. I wil send it back to POC and will try the smaller one for my melon.

I really like the helmet but it is always a risk if you can not try before you buy especially if you are in between sizes.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

fatboy66 said:


> I am in the same league. I received mine today and it feels a little big for my head.
> 
> I was in between sizes and i went for the bigger one. (measure my head is 58).
> 
> ...


The POC fits my head perfectly.

Most Giros (Xen, Zar...) Fox and 661 helmets, not at all. Too round


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

About POC Trabec sizing. Yesterday I visited at my LBS and tried two different size Trabecs. I measured my head according to POC's instructions and diameter was 56cm which should mean M-L (55-58cm) size helmet. But due to my oval shape skull it seems that XS-S (50-54cm) size helmet fits also, and even better than that M-L size. Maybe it is the shape of my head, but it seems that POC sizes are little bit larger than stated. I also tried Fox Flux and size small doesn't even fit to my head at all.

The shape of the Trabec is perfect for my (oval) head because there is no center ridge inside at the top of the helmet between upper vents. The helmet sits quite low and doesn't look like bulky at all. Flux helmet sits quite high and looks like a melon. ...but I still want to try Giro Feature helmet before buying decision.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

fatboy66 said:


> I am in the same league. I received mine today and it feels a little big for my head.
> 
> I was in between sizes and i went for the bigger one. (measure my head is 58).
> 
> ...


Did you end up going with a different brand? 
My head measures 58.5cm which is right between the M/L and the XL/XXL. I ordered the M/L and it was too small so I returned it and got the XL/XXL. I'm still on the fence with the XL/XXL - it doesn't move around on my head :thumbsup:but it looks enormous. It also feels like the front straps are too far back and rub on my ears... Maybe the fit is just not right for me and I need to go with a different brand.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

noosa2 said:


> Did you end up going with a different brand?
> My head measures 58.5cm which is right between the M/L and the XL/XXL. I ordered the M/L and it was too small so I returned it and got the XL/XXL. I'm still on the fence with the XL/XXL - it doesn't move around on my head :thumbsup:*but it looks enormous.* It also feels like the front straps are too far back and rub on my ears... Maybe the fit is just not right for me and I need to go with a different brand.


Post some pics. 

I've been wanting to try the POC for sizing at least locally, but no one carries them. :nono:


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Just ordered an XL/XXL Trabec. I've also recently tried the L/XL Fox Striker, as well as the L/XL 661 Recon. The Striker fit all around my head, but was too tight and hurt like crazy. The Recon sat on top of my head, and I could only get it to fit if I removed the inner side pads, and it fit a bit loose that way. I almost decided to just keep the Recon and deal with it, but went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Trabec, and will decide once I've received and tried the Trabec. We'll see...


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

eurospek said:


> Post some pics.
> 
> I've been wanting to try the POC for sizing at least locally, but no one carries them. :nono:


LOL - I decided to send the XL/XXL back to huch n roll too. I'm going to see if I can find a Gior feature locally to see if it might work for me.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone wearing the POC Trabec have any comments on how it works with sunglasses? I've tried the helmet with both my Oakley M-Frames and Radars and I can't see how the sunglasses are going to work with the helmet.

I love the look and safety features of the helmet, but I have to be able to use sunglasses!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

The regular POC Trabec Helmet keeps popping up on Chainlove.com for only $74.99, full spread of sizes and colors. Up right now and definitely tempted to try one out.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

eurospek said:


> The regular POC Trabec Helmet keeps popping up on Chainlove.com for only $74.99, full spread of sizes and colors. Up right now and definitely tempted to try one out.


I snagged one of these after much deliberation. It wasn't too hard too convince myslef to buy it really. Chainlove has an awesome return policy. The hard part was the sizing. My previous helmet is a Fox Flux. I have never liked the fit and with a light on top for night rides the helmet just flopped around. I have the L/XL in the flux, but my Dh helmet (Urge Down-O-Matic) is a S/M. I ended up ordering the XL/XXL and it is the best fitting helmet yet. A buddy ordered the M/L and I had the adjustable ratchet all the way out and the helmet still sat on top of my head a little to high.

The Urge took a while to break in and get comfortable but the POC was perfect from the box. Only two rides so far, but damn what a difference.



tommyturbo said:


> Does anyone wearing the POC Trabec have any comments on how it works with sunglasses? I've tried the helmet with both my Oakley M-Frames and Radars and I can't see how the sunglasses are going to work with the helmet.
> 
> I love the look and safety features of the helmet, but I have to be able to use sunglasses!


I have only had two rides so far with this helmet but on both rides I had no problem with my Oakley Jawbones.


----------



## allthatflash (Sep 6, 2012)

,






,






Well here is mine and I love it...best helmet so far I have owned....now I just need to find a good camera mount for my contour camera......space is really limited on here and nothing fits.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

tommyturbo said:


> Does anyone wearing the POC Trabec have any comments on how it works with sunglasses? I've tried the helmet with both my Oakley M-Frames and Radars and I can't see how the sunglasses are going to work with the helmet.
> 
> I love the look and safety features of the helmet, but I have to be able to use sunglasses!


No issues. At all. Ever.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

allthatflash said:


> Well here is mine and I love it...best helmet so far I have owned....now I just need to find a good camera mount for my contour camera......space is really limited on here and nothing fits.


I use the Contour profile mount on the side of the helmet.


----------



## allthatflash (Sep 6, 2012)

I have those, but they seem to hang off the edges here and there, I was thnking on something like the Super from Bell where it take one of the vent holes and puts a mount in there.....I tried to cheap rig a broken handle bar mount and fits perfect but there is no way to tighten it down where the ball would go into.....I'm just going to have to wit till this guys get with the program on mounts for these new style of helmets.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

allthatflash said:


> I have those, but they seem to hang off the edges here and there, I was thnking on something like the Super from Bell where it take one of the vent holes and puts a mount in there.....I tried to cheap rig a broken handle bar mount and fits perfect but there is no way to tighten it down where the ball would go into.....I'm just going to have to wit till this guys get with the program on mounts for these new style of helmets.


They work fine, and nothing fits perfectly. I have mostly stopped using helmet mounts because I do not care for the POV. Flattens he terrain too much, if you can see it at all. Side of the head tube with a flex mount and back of the seatpost (rollbar mount) are more interesting.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. Waiting on my Trabec to arrive in the mail soon. I'm attempting to replace my recently purchased Fox Flux because I'm just not sold on the Flux.

Granted, I like the price of the Flux, and I think it's a great looking helmet, but I had a few issues right off... For one, the straps are not routed properly from the factory (this has been covered in previous threads), so you have to figure out how it SHOULD be, and make it so. Once you do that, it fits much better. However, the adjustment system looks and feels cheap, and doesn't seem to hold it's fit all that well. Also, there was an uncomfortable spot right on the top of my head, like a pressure point. This was due to the molding on the inside of the helmet. It wasn't too bad, but if I thought about it, I would feel it and it would start to bug me.

So, in a few days, I should have my Trabec replacement and we'll see how it goes. I hope it lives up to the glowing recommendations everyone has been giving it. If all goes well, I'll have a nearly new S/M Fox Flux for sale (cheap!) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

brokebike said:


> I'm in the same boat. Waiting on my Trabec to arrive in the mail soon. I'm attempting to replace my recently purchased Fox Flux because I'm just not sold on the Flux.
> 
> Granted, I like the price of the Flux, and I think it's a great looking helmet, but I had a few issues right off... For one, the straps are not routed properly from the factory (this has been covered in previous threads), so you have to figure out how it SHOULD be, and make it so. Once you do that, it fits much better. However, the adjustment system looks and feels cheap, and doesn't seem to hold it's fit all that well. Also, there was an uncomfortable spot right on the top of my head, like a pressure point. This was due to the molding on the inside of the helmet. It wasn't too bad, but if I thought about it, I would feel it and it would start to bug me.
> 
> So, in a few days, I should have my Trabec replacement and we'll see how it goes. I hope it lives up to the glowing recommendations everyone has been giving it. If all goes well, I'll have a nearly new S/M Fox Flux for sale (cheap!) if anyone is interested.


Agree about the fox flux being poorly and cheaply made, imo its the most over rated lid on the market, its strap design is ridiculous, the adjustment system is cheap, i got a 661 recon stealth and its a dream, i gave my flux away, should have ditched it years ago.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Although I don't own one, and have never handled one personally, I don't see all that much difference in the Fox Flux and the 661 Recon aside from a few minor design characteristics. Even the adjustment system looks to be the same. That clear plastic stuff just looks cheap and flimsy to my eyes.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I came from a Fox Flux to a Trebec a year ago.

Love the helmet, when you get going the air really gets sucked into those huge air vents. The last few rides my retention web at the back was coming loose on the fast DH stuff. Figured out that it was my hydration pack not being secured down enough, so no issues with the lid as of now. 

I got the pure white Trebec


----------



## tommyturbo (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree that the POC Trabec is a great helmet when it comes to safety. It offers lots of protection on the sides and back, and the EPS foam is thicker in the critical areas than any other helmet I have looked at it. 

Unfortunately for me, I can't get the helmet to fit properly. I purchased two different sizes ( one Trabec Race and the other a Race MIPS) and experimented with them by using different pad thicknesses, etc, and just couldn't make either helmet work.

Even if I could get to where I was happy enough with basic fit, I couldn't use either my Oakley Radars or M Frames. The low clearance over the ears (which I love from a safety standpoint) made it impossible to wear sunglasses. I returned both helmets, and got a Giro Feature.

I don't feel like the Feature is anywhere close to the POC in terms of safety design, but its a good helmet. It fits me well and allows use of my sunglasses. I'm curious as to how others have found the fit, and what type of sunglasses work well with the Trabec.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I have the MIPS version and it is the most comfortable helmet I have put on my head. The MIPS version has a plastic webbing system that is attached the the shell with elastic bands. This is to help reduce the impact in the case of a crash. It also lifts the helmet off one's head and allows better air flow.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

tommyturbo said:


> I agree that the POC Trabec is a great helmet when it comes to safety. It offers lots of protection on the sides and back, and the EPS foam is thicker in the critical areas than any other helmet I have looked at it.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I can't get the helmet to fit properly. I purchased two different sizes ( one Trabec Race and the other a Race MIPS) and experimented with them by using different pad thicknesses, etc, and just couldn't make either helmet work.
> 
> ...


I have had no fitment issues with my Trabec with my Oakleys. Holbrooks, Jawbones and O-Frames (goggles) all fit perfect.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Calhoun said:


> I have had no fitment issues with my Trabec with my Oakleys. Holbrooks... all fit perfect.


Nice to know about the Holbrooks! I'm getting my Trabec today, and I have a couple pairs of Holbrooks that I usually don't wear for cycling because they're a "larger" more casual frame style. I love them though, because they cover so much of my field of vision, I feel like I get more sun protection with them.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

tommyturbo said:


> I agree that the POC Trabec is a great helmet when it comes to safety. It offers lots of protection on the sides and back, and the EPS foam is thicker in the critical areas than any other helmet I have looked at it.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I can't get the helmet to fit properly. I purchased two different sizes ( one Trabec Race and the other a Race MIPS) and experimented with them by using different pad thicknesses, etc, and just couldn't make either helmet work.
> 
> ...


The Trabec fits my head perfectly, without any "fit" pads. Barely use the head clamp.

No issues at all with any glasses, from my normal eyeglasses to any of the 5-6 different glasses I use with contacts. I have even removed the top pads to have the helmet sit lower on my head.

The Feature does not fit me. Too round.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Oakley Oil Rigs fit fine.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I received my POC Trabec yesterday. Upon opening it, I was a bit disappointed to see that the helmet shown on the website I ordered from (Backcountry.com) was not the one I received. The photos all show the Uranium Black color as a matte black finish, and what I got was Uranium Black, but was a shiny gloss black finish. I'm still trying to decide if I should send it back, because had I known it was going to be glossy, I would've looked elsewhere.

The fit feels great right out of the box. Sits deep on my head, and doesn't wiggle much at all when snug. Mine came with an extra set of padding, but I've heard others say they received several sets in various thicknesses... I can't tell any difference in the extra set that came with mine.

All of my sunglasses fit fine (Tifosi Dolomite, Oakley Holbrook), but I can see how a different fit on a different head could make a difference in the fit in this regard.

My biggest issue so far is the strap adjustment. A helmet this expensive SHOULD come with cam buckle adjusters to keep them from sliding around. Period. There's no excuse to have the same adjustment system you'd find on a cheap skate helmet on such a high regarded helmet. I have to slightly adjust these each time I put the helmet back on.

I have yet to ride with it, because I'm going to contact Backcountry to see what they say about the discrepancy with the color.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

brokebike said:


> I received my POC Trabec yesterday. Upon opening it, I was a bit disappointed to see that the helmet shown on the website I ordered from (Backcountry.com) was not the one I received. The photos all show the Uranium Black color as a matte black finish, and what I got was Uranium Black, but was a shiny gloss black finish. I'm still trying to decide if I should send it back, because had I known it was going to be glossy, I would've looked elsewhere.
> 
> The fit feels great right out of the box. Sits deep on my head, and doesn't wiggle much at all when snug. Mine came with an extra set of padding, but I've heard others say they received several sets in various thicknesses... I can't tell any difference in the extra set that came with mine.
> 
> ...


You just got the helmet and you have to readjust the straps every time you put it on? What is that, twice?

I have had my Trabec for more than a year and a half. Have not touched the strap adjustment since the first week. Set and forget.

My experience with cam buckles is they are easy to adjust, but they are also prone to coming open when you do not want them to and need to be readjusted.

I can not tell if the finish is matte or gloss from the pics, and the description does not say, either. In any case, fit trumps finish.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

shiggy said:


> You just got the helmet and you have to readjust the straps every time you put it on? What is that, twice?


C'mon dude give me some credit before you totally dismiss what I've said. The helmet felt great out of the box, but of course I'm going to play around with the fit to get it right. There's the height adjustment and also the pads (of which I really couldn't tell much difference in my two sets that I got), and then there's the straps to adjust. And no, I haven't taken it on a trail ride or anything, just a few rides around the block on a different bike to see how it feels while riding. All this has allowed me to take it on and off quite a few times. I'm really picky about how my helmets fit and how they feel. What I'm saying is, the adjustment buckles on the straps do slide around fairly easily, and I have to slightly adjust them each time I put the helmet on. Even the cheapest helmet I own has a cam lock on it, and once set, it takes a lot for the buckle to move. All I'm saying is, if a $40 helmet can have them, a $140 helmet should have this nice feature as well. I don't think that's too much to ask.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

brokebike said:


> C'mon dude give me some credit before you totally dismiss what I've said. The helmet felt great out of the box, but of course I'm going to play around with the fit to get it right. There's the height adjustment and also the pads (of which I really couldn't tell much difference in my two sets that I got), and then there's the straps to adjust. And no, I haven't taken it on a trail ride or anything, just a few rides around the block on a different bike to see how it feels while riding. All this has allowed me to take it on and off quite a few times. I'm really picky about how my helmets fit and how they feel. What I'm saying is, the adjustment buckles on the straps do slide around fairly easily, and I have to slightly adjust them each time I put the helmet on. Even the cheapest helmet I own has a cam lock on it, and once set, it takes a lot for the buckle to move. All I'm saying is, if a $40 helmet can have them, a $140 helmet should have this nice feature as well. I don't think that's too much to ask.


Nope. With the 18+ months of experience I have with the helmet, your comments have little credibility. I spent less than a week adjusting the straps and have not touched them since. I like the lack of bulk of the connectors, which no cam lock can match. Nobody is as picky about helmet fit as I am.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess I'll just have to wait for my straps to magically start staying in place, then.


----------



## cleo (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Guys.

I posted some time back (Just received my Poc Trabec Race) and my issue #2 was (and still is) the fact that the helmet adjustment slips. Regardless, it is still my favorite helmet. I would have to guess that POC made a compromise between ease of on-the-trail adjustability and lock and leave. So I was able to get the perfect fit pre-ride first time, but still have to do minor tweaks if I carry/hang by the straps... no biggie. Anyone who doesn't have to deal with that has a slice of helmet heaven!

--Chris


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

My straps slipped until I adjusted them so the helmet fit my head properly. The reason they are slipping is because you are putting tension on them in a way that would make the helmet uncomfortable if they didn't slip. Try lengthening the back strap so when you have your chin touching your chest, the back strap is straight and the front strap isn't all bunched up.

If the back strap is too short and the front too long, it will slip to accommodate for this configuration. Part of the safety features of the helmet.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

wmac said:


> My straps slipped until I adjusted them so the helmet fit my head properly. The reason they are slipping is because you are putting tension on them in a way that would make the helmet uncomfortable if they didn't slip. Try lengthening the back strap so when you have your chin touching your chest, the back strap is straight and the front strap isn't all bunched up.
> 
> If the back strap is too short and the front too long, it will slip to accommodate for this configuration. Part of the safety features of the helmet.


There you go.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i LOVE my white/black police poc trabec race mips!!


----------

